# Another brick in the wall



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

fjn said:


> Oops,forgot the connection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They have done a great job for me in the past. I couldn't tell the new brick from the old. 

Little on the pricey side but worth it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I have used them on a small handful of very discerning customers,they were thrilled with the results. The first one was nearly 30 yrs. ago,no fade,still looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Trust me, I've been staining my own brick for years using iron oxide pigments (Rainbow) but it's not in the spec here...no pay, no play. The GC didn't care if they chose purple brick, as long as they chose one :laughing:

It is a shame however and for a high visibility project, unacceptable. There's rumors swirling this center is about to move into a new modern building and this property taken over by the maintenance division. Probably be torn down in a few months to make way for a new foot print :whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

stuart45 said:


> Another really great job S/S. Your wall ties look a lot stronger than ours which are installed into the block joints as the wall is built and the insulation boards fixed with them.
> https://www.ancon.co.uk/products/wall-ties-restraint-fixings


I wanted to use Duro-wall with the eye hook and pintel system but they already delivered standard truss type so screw type was really our only solution.http://www.h-b.com/images/large/1productimg/270base_02_LRG.jpg

I will say I discovered the other day whilst refreshing on code, we are not allowed to use any tie that incorporates a drip leg, which yours appear to do...I always thought that drip was a good idea but I think it lowers the shear and compressive status.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

superseal said:


> I wanted to use Duro-wall with the eye hook and pintel system but they already delivered standard truss type so screw type was really our only solution.http://www.h-b.com/images/large/1productimg/270base_02_LRG.jpg
> 
> I will say I discovered the other day whilst refreshing on code, we are not allowed to use any tie that incorporates a drip leg, which yours appear to do...I always thought that drip was a good idea but I think it lowers the shear and compressive status.




How come you just didn't hang out some corrugated sheet metal wall ties in the block bed joints ?????:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Even though our code prohibits tying wythes with corrugated 22ga ties many residential guys still use them...even me sometimes. Even manufacturers say they're designed to tie masonry to masonry and masonry to framing...code says otherwise. 

I agree there's much better choices, but to disallow masons to use them embedded in block on residential work seems overkill...chit, back in the day, we were taught to use them.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I keep passing by this horrendous looking block job on my way in and home from work and just decided to call it "shadow bond".

If they did it any worse, it may just look better :no:

Window sash are in as well as the security grate, backer rod and sealant to the control joint. Two entry doors were painted as an extra work order and the office equipment is in place for a Wednesday opening. 

The further back you look... the better the brick match looks :laughing:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

The "fancy dancy" term for the "shadow bond" is lipping and hatching.How they came up with that one is a mystery to me.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Known as Hatching and Grinning here Fred.


----------

